# some candid cat shots



## jweebo2004 (Apr 30, 2006)

*Just thought I'd share a few of my favorites. *

*1. The first photo are my cats...Annie and Anya.*






*2. She had water of her own, but decided she wanted mine too!*





3. Anya decided she wanted what was in my bowl too! She thought she was being sneeky.





4. Their favorite place to sleep...bunkbeds!





*Next few aren't my cats, actually they were in a cat shelter, but I thought they were cute.*

*5. Doesn't seem to care I'm hovering above!*





6. Big yawn.





7. Peek-a-boo





*Thanks for looking!*


----------



## Fate (Apr 30, 2006)

nice shots


----------



## Corry (Apr 30, 2006)

Awwww! You got some cute shots here! Cats are such cute subjects!


----------



## Moanah (Apr 30, 2006)

LOL... your cats are just too fun! mine won't get near each other unless they want to brawl.


----------



## melcooney (Apr 30, 2006)

I like "Big Yawn" and "Peek-aboo!"
Great captures of beautiful cats!


----------



## jweebo2004 (Apr 30, 2006)

*Thanks...yeah, they really love each other!  Now if I can get Anya to stop talking back to me...sassy thing!*


----------

